# CO, Denver-Downtown



## DragonDeadite (May 17, 2006)

Looking for some players to join a campaign that's been in the works.  All dwarven campaign, we play every other sunday from 1pm till 6pm and we just lost a couple players (work/school) so we'd like to get them replaced fairly quickly.  We play not far from 22nd and Gaylord.  The players are well experienced, and it's the DM's first time running a game so we would like players who know what they are doing but aren't obsessed with the Strict Laws of the game, as we tend to be more interested in having fun than anything else.  Let me know via e-mail or post a message on here.

(can also call me at 720-341-8754, Mike)

DragonDeadite@yahoo.com


----------

